# Hinge type name?



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

Hi all,
Am I lucky enough for someone to know if these hinges have a name?
Thanks,


----------



## doctor Bob (9 Feb 2022)

suitcase hinge?

Wholesale 46*40mm Metal Suitcase Luggage Case Hinges - Buy Case Hinges,Luggage Hinge,Metal Suitcase Hinge Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## Jacob (9 Feb 2022)

One of these




__





Cheney Hinges - 100% British-Made | Abbey England


Traditional Cheney locks, spring clips, toggle clips, hinges and case fittings used in the production of bags, cases and jewellery boxes. Wholesale available!




www.abbeyengland.com




or if not just carry on searching the name:




__





cheney hinges - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

@ Doc Bob .. Hi - before posting here, I did a lot of scrolling on ebay, after 'case hinge' , but it still lists every possible kind of hinge, as alibaba seems to. That's why I thought to narrow it down by using the right name, if it had one!
I'll try "suitcase hinge". Thanks.


----------



## Jacob (9 Feb 2022)

GrahamRounce said:


> .....That's why I thought to narrow it down by using the right name, if it had one!


It has one! There in capital letters; "Cheney"


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

@ Jacob - sorry, I was eating, but... ok, gottit, fantastic, thanks! Or, in capitals, THANKS!


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

@ Jacob: I'm sorry to report that Abbey England which I initially thought was brilliant, faffed me about creating an account and refusing to accept my first ten password choices, then told me the postage for 4 hinges was 4.50 (ok, bearable, just about), THEN told me there was a minimum order of £20 and I should make some more purchases... Obviously I didn't.
Oh, it was all plus vat, too.
Sorry, Jacob, I still appreciate your effort!


----------



## Jacob (9 Feb 2022)

GrahamRounce said:


> @ Jacob: I'm sorry to report that Abbey England which I initially thought was brilliant, faffed me about creating an account and refusing to accept my first ten password choices, then told me the postage for 4 hinges was 4.50 (ok, bearable, just about), THEN told me there was a minimum order of £20 and I should make some more purchases... Obviously I didn't.
> Oh, it was all plus vat, too.
> Sorry, Jacob, I still appreciate your effort!


You need a trade heading (just stick "Design" after your name) and tell the you are looking for samples for a project. You might get them FOC!


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

Oh. Cough. I've already "Contacted Us" in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Ollie78 (9 Feb 2022)

Try flightcase hinge as well.

Ollie


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

@ Ollie: Ok, ta, good idea.

I suppose I could also look on Freecycle for a suitcase to take the hinges from, if they're reuseable.
I wonder why they're such a rarity..


----------



## baldkev (9 Feb 2022)

Youve all got it wrong!
That ones called a broken hinge


----------



## GrahamRounce (9 Feb 2022)

Yes, well, thank-you. Silly me, I was looking for a joined-up one


----------



## Phill05 (10 Feb 2022)

The name is on the broken one "Cheney" and can be found on e-bay


----------



## GrahamRounce (10 Feb 2022)

Yes, but only old crappy-looking ones.

Abbey England have the new, exact, correct hole-spacing, same thing, but their economic model prevents them selling it to me : (

The only other decent source I've seen in much googling is Leffler Leather in Australia, who I admit I haven't contacted yet! (I'm practicing smooching/grovelling as we speak!)


----------



## isaac3d (10 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> Youve all got it wrong!
> That ones called a broken hinge


LOL... you beat me to it!


----------

